# Available Orchestral Scores



## Assa (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,

as we all know a lot of cool orchestral film or movie scores out there aren't available.What we can do is that we can look for concert music that influenced film composers and study those. Or there are also composers who share their great work on their websites, which I really appreciate. (Robin Hoffmann, Benny Oschmann)

This leads me to 2 questions I have:

1.) Do you know more film composers that share their work online?

2.) Have you ever asked a composer if he would send you a score for studying purposes? Would it be "okay" to ask, or is this a no-go? Of course I wouldn't try to ask a hollywood a-lister, but I think there are so many other great composers out there one could learn from.


----------



## Hannes (Apr 17, 2015)

Thomas Bryła also uploaded some of his scores on his website: http://www.bryla.dk/

And while we're at it I'd like to thank Robin, Thomas and Benny for sharing their work, it's great to be able to have a closer look at these great compositions! o-[][]-o #

greets,
Hannes


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 17, 2015)

Marco Beltrami shares a lot of scores and associated cues on his website - well worth the visit to his site!


----------



## bryla (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for mentioning the site, Hannes!

I try to upload the scores for the recordings that are on my site as well. I learned from people sharing their scores with me, so I try to give back in whatever way I can!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 17, 2015)

Alexander Publishing sells the John Williams scores. I guess you can get them anywhere but he was a long-time member who recently died; his wife runs the business now.

2 links there:

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... annel.aspx

John Williams scores -- a total diamond mine of ideas:

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Film-Scoring-Channel/John-Williams-Study-Scores.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... cores.aspx)


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 17, 2015)

There's a huge amount of film scores (most of them handwritten ones) on the web.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 17, 2015)

Some stuff available here -

http://www.mychaeldanna.com/sheet-music
http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/


----------



## The Darris (Apr 17, 2015)

The biggest source for public domain scores is http://www.imslp.org. You will find all of works that inspired film music there, including some of Erich Korngold's work. Not only does Alexander Publishing having the JW signature scores but they also have the full score to Bruce Broughton's True Woman which is hand written. Peter Alexander also has an in depth analysis of Bruce's score that applies to his virtual orchestration and spectratrone chart series. It is a great learning tool to learn about real orchestration for live players and how to apply it to samples so that your mock-ups sound good. As mentioned before, Omni Publishing has been getting rights to distribute the scores to some very famous films. I own two of their scores and they are superb. You get everything with them, including the cues cut from the final cut of the film.


----------



## Assa (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you all guys for your tips. Especially thrilled about the Marco Beltrami scores. What a goldmine for horror/action cues, and I had no idea they were available


----------



## OmniMusic (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm the owner/editor of Omni Music Publishing.

I was completely unaware of the interest my company has garnered among members of vi-control, until one of its members suggested I join and start contributing, and answering questions.

Since 2012, I have been offering full, published film scores for sale, after obtaining rights from the publishers. There have been many uphill battles, but at the end of the day, a lot of composers, many members here, have expressed gratitude for my efforts. While I have some help with engraving, most of the work is done solely by me. 

Each release has its unique hurdles to overcome. Willow was especially difficult, since the original scores used for engraving came from Horner himself, in the form of a borrowed, bound book, that was not allowed to leave the possession of his lead orchestrator. This meant I would have to scan each page, top-half, and bottom-half, to capture all the material to work from. 

A lot of work, like all scores, but well worth the effort.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 10, 2015)

I really want a score of the JW score "the Adventures of Tin Tin" this is IMO such a great work and parts of it are really hard to transcribe.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 10, 2015)

OmniMusic, (Timothy?) 

Thank you so much for your hard work in this endeavour! It's clear how much love, time and attention to detail you put into the preparation of these scores. I own all your scores thus far and every time I consult them I'm just blown away by the accuracy and the beautiful engraving. 

Also, having brief analyses of important themes, harmonic functions etc is awesome, as well as the visual, timing cues throughout the score. 

They're really worth every penny.

One question, Is their any hope Edward Scissorhands will ever come back into print? or has Fox put the nail in that coffin?...


----------



## KEnK (Oct 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/user/FilmScoreRundowns/videos

This is a collection of Bernard Herrmann's television scores.
Some classic Twilight Zone episodes as well as his early "stock" music.
The first one "Last Man Club" isn't so good, (maybe a mock up?) but most of these vids are amazing.
Great to see his voicings, the instrumentation and the stark simplicity of his genius.
Things like 4 harps, sections of 2 flutes, Alto and Bass flute-
All sorts of wonderful stuff to behold.

k


----------



## Shubus (Oct 17, 2015)

KEnK said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/FilmScoreRundowns/videos
> 
> This is a collection of Bernard Herrmann's television scores.
> Some classic Twilight Zone episodes as well as his early "stock" music.
> ...


I am totally delighted to find these Herrmann scores. His genius is very evident and is an incredible education.


----------



## rgames (Oct 17, 2015)

OmniMusic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm the owner/editor of Omni Music Publishing.
> 
> ...


Your work is much appreciated! Keep 'em coming!

Those scores are a must-have for any composer. I think I have every one except Back to the Future. I just got Willow a couple days ago - that must have been a *lot* of work.

rgames


----------



## cyoder (Oct 17, 2015)

KEnK said:


> This is a collection of Bernard Herrmann's television scores.


Ooo, thanks for sharing that. Wonderful resource!


OmniMusic said:


> There have been many uphill battles, but at the end of the day, a lot of composers, many members here, have expressed gratitude for my efforts.


Welcome, and thanks for the work you've been doing! I'd like to add my gratitude to what you've already received.

Best,


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 25, 2015)

Out of interest, is there an available score for Welcome to Jurassic Park? I haven't been able to find one and love that JW piece.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 18, 2017)

Anyone have any leads to a score for this? 

Would be really cool...


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 18, 2017)

There probably wont be one - I havent seen any scores of TJBs work. I also have a feeling that was all samples as well.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 18, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Alexander Publishing sells the John Williams scores. I guess you can get them anywhere but he was a long-time member who recently died; his wife runs the business now.
> 
> 2 links there:
> 
> ...



I own the Close Encounters score and it's beyond even a total diamond mine. A true Meisterwerk.


----------



## FredericBernard (Jun 24, 2017)

Insiders' tip (but psst, don't tell anyone ):
https://en.schott-music.com/shop/konzert-buehne/filmmusik.html?p=1

A lot of scores have previews of the complete full orchestral score! Surely a lot of unknown/foreign movie scores you have to work through first, but they also feature some work of Howard Shore (Lord of the Rings) or Nino Rota (The Godfather) and others.

E.g. check out Shore's https://en.schott-music.com/shop/naked-lunch.html (Naked Lunch) or https://en.schott-music.com/shop/dead-ringers-suite.html (Dead Ringers). Also Don Rose's Suite of Gershwin's Funny Face is an excellent read (as performed by John Wilson at the Proms) - fantastic if you want to adapt some mid 20th century film music orchestration technique for your own works.

Imslp.org is great for public domain material. Unfortunately several classical scores, which would be interesting to study but aren't old enough are not included (just as Camina Burana or Barber's Adagio). But you might check out 'The Planets', as composed by Gustav Holst. It's a work about 100 years old, but it sounds utterly modern for its time. In fact especially John Williams adapted a huge chunk of Holst's orchestration techniques, melodic motives and also harmony, especially for his Star Wars Scores.

Other works which you might check out on imslp are by Richard Strauss (Also Sprach Zarathustra), Wagner (The Valkyres Ride), or the already quoted Erich W. Korngold. Many late 19th/early 20th century classical music work are quite near to todays film music, in terms of orchestration techniques and orchestra size.

Also analysing music of the classical or baroque period can give you interesting insights. Of course classical music, such as Mozart's Requiem, or even older works, such as Händels or Bachs symphonic works, is quite different to modern film scores.....for instance the instrumentation style was clearly different, and the orchestras of this time didn't used nowadays standard instruments (such as the bass clarinet or tuba), as they weren't even invented at the time, plus they were also using instruments on a regular basis which are rarely to be found today (like the alt trombone, basset horns, wagner tubens or baroque violins). Also the orchestras were clearly smaller at this time. ...nonetheless such old scores can be an interesting read. Also for the sake of studying oldern harmony and counterpoint.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 24, 2017)

OmniMusic said:


> 'm the owner/editor of Omni Music Publishing.



I am very grateful to have Jerry Goldsmith's "Total Recall," a spectacular score, from your publishing efforts. Many thanks.

John


----------



## zolhof (Jun 25, 2017)

I can't stress enough how lovely the Omni scores are. I was lucky to grab Willow and you can clearly see a lot of passion was put into it, the attention to details is overwhelming. And to know those scores are basically a one man effort, makes them even more special.

Timothy, your work is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 6, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Alexander Publishing sells the John Williams scores. I guess you can get them anywhere but he was a long-time member who recently died; his wife runs the business now.
> 
> 2 links there:
> 
> ...




Very tempted to get a few of these to study composition and orchestration. Especially Harry Potter, ET and Jurassic Park.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 6, 2017)

OmniMusic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm the owner/editor of Omni Music Publishing.
> 
> ...




Any plans on rereleasing the other scores? There only seems to be Total Recall available.


----------



## benatural (Jul 6, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Any plans on rereleasing the other scores? There only seems to be Total Recall available.


I would buy them as well!


----------



## agarner32 (Jul 6, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> I really want a score of the JW score "the Adventures of Tin Tin" this is IMO such a great work and parts of it are really hard to transcribe.


I've been searching and waiting for the score for this one as well. Yes, some of it is nuts to transcribe.


----------



## benatural (Jul 13, 2017)

FYI Willow, Back to the Future, and The Matrix have all been re-issued at Omni Music Publishing http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/

GOGOGO


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 24, 2017)

Is it possible to buy more than one score from the OMNI Publishing site? The only option I see is ordering one at a time and paying the corresponding shipping fee. I'd like to keep the cost down by ordering several at a time and paying one shipping fee.

Also, the ordering procedure seems very outdated. I'm supposed to just send them a payment before they've even got my personal info and shipping address??


----------

